# A word of encouragement!



## ldwash405 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have read other people's comments on how CPC-A's need to keep their head up and keep believing that a job can come their way and I must admit that I was starting to get a negative outlook on searching for a coding job. But I was offered a coding position at a rehabilitation hospital and I will be starting my new job as an Health Information Coder on Oct. 24th and I am ecstatic! I prayed so hard for this opportunity and it's finally happening and I want to also say to keep your head up and keep believing. If God can bless me with a job as a coder, He can do it for you too. Don't give up!


----------



## connie727 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Encouragement*

Thank you so much for this note you have posted. I am taking the exam in December, and I have seen so many negative comments as well as so many people unable to find work. I was getting very nervous about the entire situation, but to know, that there is some hope makes me feel better. Good luck on your new adventure I am sure you will do well.


----------



## tazmarie17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nicely said!  There are opportunities out there - you just can't give up!  Keep positive and believe!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 10, 2011)

Good for you and good luck.....


----------



## bpresta (Oct 10, 2011)

It's good to hear a reminder that there are jobs out there.  I've been searching for six months after being laid off and it has been frustrating at times.  For a "hot career option" there seem to be less opportunities than I expected.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 10, 2011)

*Determination goes a long way*



ldwash405 said:


> I have read other people's comments on how CPC-A's need to keep their head up and keep believing that a job can come their way and I must admit that I was starting to get a negative outlook on searching for a coding job. But I was offered a coding position at a rehabilitation hospital and I will be starting my new job as an Health Information Coder on Oct. 24th and I am ecstatic! I prayed so hard for this opportunity and it's finally happening and I want to also say to keep your head up and keep believing. If God can bless me with a job as a coder, He can do it for you too. Don't give up!



That's great that you kept going, it truly did pay off!  I hope that your post will sound as a reminder to others. When those of us that have experience in the field give advice on getting your foot in the field, any means necessary, it seems like several CPC-As are still holding out for that first coding job right off the bat. I say start anywhere even if it's working in housekeeping! I know a young woman I went to school with that had no administration background and this is what she had to do. She started working in housekeeping, within six months she scored a supervisor position. Due to the fact that she was in management (even though not the way should thought she'd be working for the hospital), when a job in billing & coding came along, she was an internal hire.  She worked her way up from scrubbing toilets, to management, to billing to OT-PT coding, and is now doing IN-PT. This took a total of about six years, it did not happen overnight. 
   Another suggestion to Newbies, (this is how I was the exception and not the rule) if you have friends that work in the medical field, see if you can get invited to “girls' night/ office night out at local hang outs, after they close” talk with these people ask them about what they do, explain what you can do and about your education. You'll  be amazed of how much someone can remember you from a casual setting when they start thinking about hiring. (Just remember if you do get this gold mine opportunity, *order water *and treat it as a casual conversation, you do not want to come off as a pest)


----------



## Alicia Scott (Oct 10, 2011)

*Another idea*

It can be so hard to get that first position but I also appreciate you posting about getting a job. Medical coding IS a top job but the job market it hard right now. Keep in mind with the change over to ICD-10 I feel that there will be more opportunities out there as some coders plan to retire then. ICD-10 is not going to be a scary ordeal. Especially for new coders as you will adapt faster. Still, it will slow everything down a bit until we adjust and some places may take on new coders to assist with this. 

Don't forget to network with your local AAPC chapter. When you go to meeting always be professional, never sloppy and show that you are easy to get along with. The people at these local chapter meetings are the ones who can assist you in getting a job. Word of mouth goes a long way. Make those connections, offer to volunteer and see if that doesn't help you get your foot in the door. 

Congratulations, and best of luck to everyone searching.


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Oct 10, 2011)

*You give me hope.*

You are so encouraging to those of us who have taken the CPC exam, sometimes once or twice, and have come just short of passing. God bless you for your perseverance and as you start your new job!!


----------

